# Taxes in Mexico



## offtoaruba (Mar 6, 2009)

We are looking into moving to Mexico. I will be drawing Social Secuity and my wife might be working from the house with her current employer from the U.S. 

Does Mexico tax any of this income as an expat with a FM3 visa in addition to the U.S. taxes? What taxes do expats in Mexico pay and to which countries?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are no taxes on your foreign income.


----------



## offtoaruba (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you RVGRINGO.


----------

